# My recovery after 5 years of severe DPD and DR(Digestion/gut related)



## LukeSkywalker

This is a copy paste from a facebook post I made since I was requested to post here. Any questions, just ask.
Completely healed and I've found the "medicine" to keep me that way.
Short version: Little bit of digestive enzyme syrup and prebiotic + probiotic pills directly heal my DPD and DR in less than a month. I'm sure it has everything to do with gut-brain connection for me.

Long version:

1. I was diagnosed with DPD and DR about six years ago. It was always very severe.

2. I healed without any medication about two times randomly and relapsed and got curious as to whether something helped me cure it(diet or travel or something psychological etc).

3. Only thing I can find out was that whenever I went into DPD and DR, I also got constant stomach bloating, then severe, constant constipation and then acidity issues. These stomach issues were not present when I healed from DPD and DR.

4. I read a bit about "gut-brain connection" and wondered if I can reduce my DPD and DR by healing my gut.

5. I tried probiotics at first but still had constipation, bloating and and acidity so they didn't help much.

6. Later I tried digestive enzyme syrup for few days to see if my stomach problems are due to bad digestion in stomach and it actually worked. My constipation, bloating and acidity reduced drastically.

7. So I decided to take pre and probiotics again because I thought they might work since I wasn't constipated this time. They further healed my gut and I fully recovered from constipation, bloating and acidity,

8. This completely eliminated all traces of depression, anxiety and dissociation _ _
9. I wanted to be sure so I left these medicines and upset my stomach again with junk food and triggered my(severe) DPD and DR three times in 6 months and completely healed all three times by taking these "medicines" again. Note that I can both trigger AND heal my DPD and DR now.

EDIT: Digestive enzymes can make you feel uncomfortable. Always start with low dose syrup and keep well hydrated. Tablets are high dosage. Plus, always best to consult a doctor before trying out new medicine.
EDIT 2: I also suggest a *Liver function tests* (*LFTs* or LFs) or something similar. Bad liver leads to bad digestion and if food is not getting digested in stomach, prebiotics or probiotics wont help.


----------



## AlexDAK

Hi. How much time do you need to recover from DP-DR after starting enzymes, pre and probiotic?


----------



## Mansoor

Thank you for ur post
That is exactly my doctor told me today when he asked me what do u feel? I told him all about my Panic attacks palpitations, sweary hands/feet, unreal feelings etc
He said Ur Stomach is upset and there is a direct link between ur brain and ur stomack. Whatever i eat i have to go to toilet. And he said this is just bcoz of ur stomach
He prescribed me prebiotics and probiotics
Pre is Motiliam
Pro is femme 40mg
Lets hope for the best


----------



## brill

had you ever taken any antibiotics before?


----------



## LukeSkywalker

AlexDAK said:


> Hi. How much time do you need to recover from DP-DR after starting enzymes, pre and probiotic?


About one month to heal all signs of any depression, anxiety and dissociation. If it's not severe, maybe less for me.


----------



## LukeSkywalker

GhOsT said:


> had you ever taken any antibiotics before?
> 
> there's a link between mental illness and taking quinolone antibiotics. They mess with your GABA receptors which can cause a host of mental illnesses


I generally took antibiotics for fever(Dolo 650mg) and sinous problems(Allgra 120mg). I take them now too but they don't seem to affect my gut in any way. But I think maybe prolonged use of this might have caused imbalance in my gut.


----------



## LukeSkywalker

Mansoor said:


> Thank you for ur post
> That is exactly my doctor told me today when he asked me what do u feel? I told him all about my Panic attacks palpitations, sweary hands/feet, unreal feelings etc
> He said Ur Stomach is upset and there is a direct link between ur brain and ur stomack. Whatever i eat i have to go to toilet. And he said this is just bcoz of ur stomach
> He prescribed me prebiotics and probiotics
> Pre is Motiliam
> Pro is femme 40mg
> Lets hope for the best


I had palpitations when I got DPD too. But only when I felt severely constipated or irritated in the gut. Even anxiety didn't cause palpitations for me. It was always the gut. Best of luck


----------



## hurley78

Very interesting post. My Naturopath believes in the gut/brain barrier and I will be starting an anti-candida diet in a few days along with a course of probiotic of 60 Million per day.


----------



## sydneyarnce

What "dosage" and at what time of day did you take them?
Did you have "blank mind?"


----------



## sydneyarnce

sydneyarnce said:


> What "dosage" and at what time of day did you take them?
> Did you have "blank mind?"


----------



## LukeSkywalker

sydneyarnce said:


> What "dosage" and at what time of day did you take them?
> Did you have "blank mind?"


The digestive enzyme syrup which you get many brands off the shelf, I took 5ml after each meal. It will be a bit uncomfortable at first but after constipation reduces, I took 10ml for sometime and stopped.
The pre+probiotic capsules say "Fructooligosacchirides"(the prebiotic part i think) at 100mg and some "Lactobacillus" and bifidobacterium"(probiotic part) both at 0.60 billion(count maybe?).


----------



## LukeSkywalker

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> It was me who made that request. Thanks for taking the time to tell us about it. Welcome to the forum.


Hi there


----------



## LukeSkywalker

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> I just remembered that I tried a digestive enzyme years ago, & it made me feel much worse. Crazy that I've tried so many things that I can't even recall all of them.
> 
> :wacko:


Yeah. I took a digestive enzyme tablet(high dose) and it was horrible for two days. But the syrup(low dose) is FAR less uncomfortable and helped me with constipation.


----------



## LukeSkywalker

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> Would you please tell us the exact one you used, the brand & product?
> 
> Thank you.


Here in India we have Lupizyme Plus. Probably not the best but it works. All digestive enzymes I get are "pepsin and fungal diastase syrup"(the one I mentioned is too).


----------



## SueParisParis

Hi. Your dp was very severe ? What was your symptoms ?


----------



## hurley78

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> I've Googled them, but unfortunatly nothing comes up for sale in any of my search results.


https://www.medidart.com/products/LUPIZYME-PLUS-SYP-200ML1.html

http://www.medplusmart.com/product/LUPIZYME-PLUS-200ML-SYRUP/LUPI0007

http://www.indiamart.com/biopharlifesciences/pharmaceutical-syrup.html

I believe all of these ship to the UK.


----------



## Guest

Very interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## illmatic

hurley78 said:


> https://www.medidart.com/products/LUPIZYME-PLUS-SYP-200ML1.html
> 
> http://www.medplusmart.com/product/LUPIZYME-PLUS-200ML-SYRUP/LUPI0007
> 
> http://www.indiamart.com/biopharlifesciences/pharmaceutical-syrup.html
> 
> I believe all of these ship to the UK.


To anyone who tries this please keep us updated on if it helps. I've long suspected that my DP has to do with digestion, at least partially.


----------



## LukeSkywalker

hurley78 said:


> https://www.medidart.com/products/LUPIZYME-PLUS-SYP-200ML1.html
> 
> http://www.medplusmart.com/product/LUPIZYME-PLUS-200ML-SYRUP/LUPI0007
> 
> http://www.indiamart.com/biopharlifesciences/pharmaceutical-syrup.html
> 
> I believe all of these ship to the UK.


You can easily get alternatives for these, readily available in any country. No need to buy the exact syrup. Just ask a doctor you want similar enzyme syrup to the ones I mentioned.

I also suggest a *Liver function tests* (*LFTs* or LFs) or something similar. Bad liver leads to bad digestion and if food is not getting digested in stomach, prebiotics or probiotics wont help.


----------



## LukeSkywalker

SueParisParis said:


> Hi. Your dp was very severe ? What was your symptoms ?


Hi sorry for late reply. It was very severe. Severe dissociation, depression, anxiety, feeling unreal and detached from body, mind, reality, thoughts, anxiety, heart palpitations etc.


----------



## ToTo

So first, I need to use the syrup and then use the prebiotic and prebiotic. Could you be more specific. Like, what doses and for how many days or weeks. And if it worked, will it be a life time plan? Or are these meds and syrup used for only a month or two?


----------



## ToTo

Hi people, I bought the digestive enzyme and the pro - prebiotics supplements. I have a brand which contains pre and prebiotics in the same pill. It's written that the enzyme should be used two to three times a day and the pre - prebiotics supplements two pills once a day. I'm going to use the same doeses and pattern of the original post user has done.

And I just have a question. When I start using the pre - prebiotics supplements, should I stop taking the digestive enzyme syrup or shall I continue using it with the pills?!

And thanks to you all in advance.


----------



## Tired23

I've had dpdr for 5 years and these past 5 months has been really bad that it shut down my nervous system. Withing these 5 months inwas in nd out the er due to sinus infection uti and yeast infection. I noticed everytime i eat i quickly have to use the restroom because my stomach gets upset. I still have chronic sinusitis. I want to try this. I am 22 how can i heal my gut. I also have had my gallbladder remove due to gallstones.


----------



## LukeSkywalker

ToTo said:


> Hi people, I bought the digestive enzyme and the pro - prebiotics supplements. I have a brand which contains pre and prebiotics in the same pill. It's written that the enzyme should be used two to three times a day and the pre - prebiotics supplements two pills once a day. I'm going to use the same doeses and pattern of the original post user has done.
> 
> And I just have a question. When I start using the pre - prebiotics supplements, should I stop taking the digestive enzyme syrup or shall I continue using it with the pills?!
> 
> And thanks to you all in advance.


Hi. Sorry for late reply.
You can use digestive enzymes after each meal. It's just what your gut produces to digest food. I used about 5ml after food.
You can definitely use pre+pro biotics with digestive enzymes.


----------



## LukeSkywalker

Tired23 said:


> I've had dpdr for 5 years and these past 5 months has been really bad that it shut down my nervous system. Withing these 5 months inwas in nd out the er due to sinus infection uti and yeast infection. I noticed everytime i eat i quickly have to use the restroom because my stomach gets upset. I still have chronic sinusitis. I want to try this. I am 22 how can i heal my gut. I also have had my gallbladder remove due to gallstones.


Do you have Irritable Bowel Syndrome? The pre+pro biotics will help a lot for irritable bowel syndrome. It helped me a lot.
I'm not sure you should take digestive enzymes if you have Irritable bowel syndrome. You should ask your gastroenterologist about the digestive enzyme. But the pre+probiotics are safe.


----------



## ToTo

Tired 23, I'm in the same boat. My dp started after having stomach issues and sinus complications due to a root canal overfill which all took place at the same time. I've been using the prebiotic for almost ten days and no improvements what so ever. I've read an article and made a thread about it here. A case in which he had brain fog, anxiety and fatigue and used "ivermectin". He said that after using it for only one time, he had a bowel movement and his remains contained worms or parasites. He recovered instantly in only one day. I'm thinking about either I'm going to use the "ivermectin" after I finish the prebiotic course which is one month or I'm going to try it while using the prebiotic and I haven't bought it yet. I just can't imagine that this chronic headache I suffer from for more than a year now is triggered by stomach issues. I literally feel the right side of my face burning and the right side of my head gets really tight and stiff like it's about to burst. I think I'm going to buy the "ivermectin" today.


----------



## ToTo

Asm, I'm using a supplement that contains both prebiotic and probiotic and before using the supplement I had been using digestive enzyme syrup for three days. Literally after finishing the whole bottle, started taking the supplement. Just like skylukewalker did.


----------



## ToTo

Don't click this link if you can't look at graphic pictures. This was the first sinus surgery I undergo to clean the sinus off the filling substance after a root canal overfill.

http://www.intechopen.com/source/html/48027/media/image37.png

And I just don't know how I medical surgery leaving you feeling worse. Nothing changed and this area now feels very stiff, itchy and burny. I had undergone this surgery a year ago. Now when I talk, cough, laugh or sneeze, basically anything that makes the air flow inside the sinuses, this area hurts so bad. It's like the air gets stuck and congested inside the right maxillary sinus.


----------



## AlexDAK

Tired23 said:


> I've had dpdr for 5 years and these past 5 months has been really bad that it shut down my nervous system. Withing these 5 months inwas in nd out the er due to sinus infection uti and yeast infection. I noticed everytime i eat i quickly have to use the restroom because my stomach gets upset. I still have chronic sinusitis. I want to try this. I am 22 how can i heal my gut. I also have had my gallbladder remove due to gallstones.


You may have bile salt diarrhea after gallbladder removal. Try calcium supplements it helps a lot.


----------



## ToTo

I couldn't find "ivermectin" so I bought another syrup different active ingredient with the same function which is a broad - spectrum anthelmintic "albendazole". Starting using it today. I'll see how this is going to work. The pharmacist told me to use the whole bottle 400mg twice a day and then the same dose after one week. His dose recommendation isn't the same as what's written in the prescription paper, but I'm going to keep track and see how this is going to end up.


----------



## Pondererer

LukeSkywalker said:


> This is a copy paste from a facebook post I made since I was requested to post here. Any questions, just ask.
> Completely healed and I've found the "medicine" to keep me that way.
> Short version: Little bit of digestive enzyme syrup and prebiotic + probiotic pills directly heal my DPD and DR in less than a month. I'm sure it has everything to do with gut-brain connection for me.
> 
> Long version:
> 
> 1. I was diagnosed with DPD and DR about six years ago. It was always very severe.
> 2. I healed without any medication about two times randomly and relapsed and got curious as to whether something helped me cure it(diet or travel or something psychological etc).
> 3. Only thing I can find out was that whenever I went into DPD and DR, I also got constant stomach bloating, then severe, constant constipation and then acidity issues. These stomach issues were not present when I healed from DPD and DR.
> 4. I read a bit about "gut-brain connection" and wondered if I can reduce my DPD and DR by healing my gut.
> 5. I tried probiotics at first but still had constipation, bloating and and acidity so they didn't help much.
> 6. Later I tried digestive enzyme syrup for few days to see if my stomach problems are due to bad digestion in stomach and it actually worked. My constipation, bloating and acidity reduced drastically.
> 7. So I decided to take pre and probiotics again because I thought they might work since I wasn't constipated this time. They further healed my gut and I fully recovered from constipation, bloating and acidity,
> 8. This completely eliminated all traces of depression, anxiety and dissociation
> 9. I wanted to be sure so I left these medicines and upset my stomach again with junk food and triggered my(severe) DPD and DR three times in 6 months and completely healed all three times by taking these "medicines" again. Note that I can both trigger AND heal my DPD and DR now.
> 
> EDIT: Digestive enzymes can make you feel uncomfortable. Always start with low dose syrup and keep well hydrated. Tablets are high dosage. Plus, always best to consult a doctor before trying out new medicine.
> EDIT 2: I also suggest a *Liver function tests* (*LFTs* or LFs) or something similar. Bad liver leads to bad digestion and if food is not getting digested in stomach, prebiotics or probiotics wont help.


Good post, going to try this out!

Do you have to keep up with the treatment after you've recovered? Sorry if this has Been anawered already


----------



## marshmellow42

Hey Luke, what was the cause of your DP/DR?


----------



## Want2lifeagain

LukeSkywalker said:


> Do you have Irritable Bowel Syndrome? The pre+pro biotics will help a lot for irritable bowel syndrome. It helped me a lot.
> I'm not sure you should take digestive enzymes if you have Irritable bowel syndrome. You should ask your gastroenterologist about the digestive enzyme. But the pre+probiotics are safe.


Apa yang di lakukan untuk test irittable bowel syndrome?


----------



## Trith

Did anyone who tried this get positive results ?

My pharmacist told me to start first with probiotics only to add prebiotics after a month, which is what I am doing now. And I have been told that it can take months to stabilize. So far I don't see any effect.


----------



## Saibon

If you guys think it's gut related than regularly take pure honey.


----------



## Trith

Still no effect for me after more than two months of trying this.


----------



## Saibon

So it's not guy related, mine is not guy related, hard to believe it could be gut related.


----------



## Saibon

So it's not gut related, mine is not guy related, hard to believe it could be gut related.


----------



## kirkpthomas

Albendazole is also known for cancer treatment. It’s branded as Alben Pure and can be ordered online.


----------

